# National Forest or WMA



## jbogg (Jan 10, 2016)

Been slow around here so excuse my many questions.  I am excited to try my hand at bear hunting next fall, but am unsure where to focus my efforts.  My son plays football at Georgia Southern so with traveling to most of his games I will have much more time for preseason scouting that I will for actual hunting.  

That said, I was wondering if I am better off scouting NF since the season dates may give me more flexibility with my limited hunting time.  Hoping to do a couple of extended weekend backpacking hunts, and am wanting to start scouting in the next month or so.   Again, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jan 10, 2016)

NF is ok the problem I have is to much pressure on them due to seasons length. I would start scouting cohutta or blue ridge WMA
There are others but these I have taken bear on as well as Dawson forest. PM me I'll give you some good areas.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 11, 2016)

PARA1977 said:


> NF is ok the problem I have is to much pressure on them due to seasons length. I would start scouting cohutta or blue ridge WMA
> There are others but these I have taken bear on as well as Dawson forest. PM me I'll give you some good areas.



I disagree! Although WMA's don't get as much pressure throughout the season, when it is open the WMA's with limited acreage get hammered hard.

With millions of acres on NF it is easy to get away from the pressured areas and hunt places that never get hunted. Just be willing to get deep and you will have it to yourself.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 11, 2016)

I will agree, national forest wil be best bet especially bow season. You pretty much have it to yourself. No worries of having to cram a hunt in on days pre selected rain or shine. Bow season will be your best chance for a bear and since you will have more time to spend scouting than hunting, that's what it takes to get it done in the mountains. About 3/4 scouting and 1/4 hunting


----------



## jbogg (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I am primarily a bow hunter, so if bow season is the best opportunity at finding bear than that is a no-brainer.  I plan on combining some spring turkey hunts with some bear scouting.  I appreciate the insight.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 11, 2016)

I kill em on both WMA and CNF. It just depends on where Im finding unpressured bears. Good luck to you.


----------



## PARA1977 (Jan 12, 2016)

I said WMA because I am one of those hated hounds man 
Who will be burning their butts up from 
Aug 1 - sept 10 from the left side to the right and this year 
With the amount of bear dogs sold to Georgians this year 
Looks like I won't be the only ones. 

Those dates are for outside WMA in CH NF , 
Oh it's back on now as well opens back Jan -March 
Any body want to go?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 12, 2016)

No wonder so many folks wanting to buy thus bear/coon dog I have. Had no clue yall could run em here Jan - march. I should have asked more.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 12, 2016)

Is it just dog training or actual hunting? I like any kind of dog hunting wouldnt mind bear hunting with dogs.


----------

